# I'm going into a mental hospital tomorrow



## MrsDon (May 19, 2017)

After 12 years of this crap I'm finally gonna check myself into a hospital. The past few months have been hell normally I can manage my depersonalisation but since my mirtazipine fucked up its made me feel like im going insane! I have cried on the phone today to a mental health person I feel like no one can help me no more! I desperately want to be strong for my little boy and my husband. I feel so alone at the moment ????


----------



## Wendy (Aug 7, 2013)

Sometimes these decisions are difficult to make, but can be really beneficial in the long run.

I hope everything goes well! Keep us updated, okay?

You got this!


----------



## Phantasm (Jul 16, 2017)

Asking for extra help when you need it is no bad thing. I hope it all goes well for you.


----------



## Lant_1995 (Sep 19, 2017)

I'm glad you're making a decision to help yourself. Don't ever feel ashamed to get help from mental health professionals in a time of crisis. I truly wish you the best!!


----------

